# Paul's wharf sewer a.k.a. Paul's Pasta Steamer



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well hello. 

I feel obliged to make an introduction being as it's been a while. My name is Jondoe and when the daily grind isn't keeping me tied to a desk, or I'm not otherwise occupied with alternative extra curricular activities, I like to wander through sewers.

Here's a few images from the kind of London sewer that has been all too often overlooked, by myself as much as the next man.

It's not a gargantuan space, it's not very long, it's not the former route of any significant watercourse . . but it is significant. Access to the standing height section of this sewer comes via one of the first new sewers built in post-fire London, c.1667, I've never smelt anything quite so, erm . . ? personally (as a friend quite aptly put it) in a sewer. 

The standing height section is in some parts pre-fire, though by how many years is unknown, but it's construction (in said parts) strongly suggests late 16th early 17th century.




Deceptively large space due to access point in main tunnel.




Retrofitted brick steps.




A Victorian era branch sewer adjoins.

Thanks,

JD


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 22, 2011)

Brick arch porn! fab


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2011)

Omg, shear drain porn! Lush photos! I want more! If you're ever short of a draining bud hit me up!


----------



## King Al (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks great JD! Good to see you back


----------



## kathyms (Jul 23, 2011)

*sewer*

thanks for shareing, it to me looks like youve been shot in the head lol.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 23, 2011)

King Al said:


> Looks great JD! Good to see you back


Echo what Al said. Superb pics as always.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice to see some more stuff from you


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fluffy's never done a sewer BUT if i did i'd like it to be this one !! Proper underground brickly goodliness !! Stonkingly good piccies as well - Thanx for posting !!


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 2, 2011)

I just lost an hour on your Flickr page. Great work.


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 2, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> I just lost an hour on your Flickr page. Great work.



Here...go lose an entire week on his website http://www.sub-urban.com/


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 3, 2011)

Marvelous. You look the most casual man about drains in the first pic. 

M


----------

